# What does losing THX sound really mean?



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

This device outputs what kind of sound? 5.1 or 7.1?

What does not having THX (upgrading from the Tivo S3) really mean?

Will I notice the sound not being as good as my old Tivo?

Just I have no idea what THX gives you (other than a cool boot up sequence)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

THX certification is marketing/bragging rights. You won't notice a difference.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah 99% bs.


----------



## brianm729 (Jul 11, 2013)

Agree


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

You no longer have a classy startup video on your TiVo.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Pretty much nothing. Coming from an XL4 owner.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dswallow said:


> You no longer have a classy startup video on your TiVo.


The best thing about that startup video is that it was shorter than the startup video on the non THX certified TiVos.

Although I guess that is another question? Is the startup video on the Roamio different?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Although I guess that is another question? Is the startup video on the Roamio different?


It has been for every other generation of TiVo, so if not then they're getting lazy.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> It has been for every other generation of TiVo, so if not then they're getting lazy.


You are talking about the development team that couldn't finish converting the SD menus in three years ...


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Agree with the others. THX is just an industry standard spec, and certification means that the device meets the standard spec.

I don't think it really means much, because I'd bet that just about any reputable branded electronic device would be able to meet those specs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo probably even tested the hardware against the spec and verified it met the standard. They just can't use the branding because they didn't pay the licensing fee.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I always wondered if having it THX certified actually helped with any sales anyway. If there was going to be a THX certified one, it would have been the Pro version. But to be able to put THX on the box is also supposed to be rather expensive per box. So it should make more sense just to pocket the money unless it actually does help their sales somehow.


----------



## duerrs (Dec 7, 2011)

it means nothing at all.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I always wondered if having it THX certified actually helped with any sales anyway. If there was going to be a THX certified one, it would have been the Pro version. But to be able to put THX on the box is also supposed to be rather expensive per box. So it should make more sense just to pocket the money unless it actually does help their sales somehow.


Yeah exactly. I mean they're going to lose a ton of high-end sales to that _other_ THX-certified DVR.


----------

